# Cook Book Forum?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Just wanted to get some feedback from everyone regarding a possible cookbook forum. It was recommended to us by one of our members and we think it would be a great idea, what do you think? 
People could post their thoughts on cookbooks that they have recently read and recommend them or not depending.

If you have other ideas for more interesting forums just let us know.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I have an excessive amount of cook books. I have found the older the better because of the basic principles and technique. One of my fav writers is Joan Nathan, her books on American Folkways is outstanding for those looking to get familliar with American cooking. Roseanne Golds' 1-2-3 books are great for building meals on few ingredients.
This could be a great forum. 


Okay, next thought .....


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

where is everyone? we need a bigger dialoge people!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

All of their books are great! But my favorite is Culinary Artistry. It's a great book on how to but dishes and menus together. There are not many recipes, but many guidelines for the pairing of foods and flavors.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Both of these books are very good reading and referance materials. These are the kind of books that interest me very much. Another good writer of cookbooks is James Peterson. When I go to the new or used bookstores; I feel like little kid in a toystore. But I'm picky about the toy I want. 

------------------


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey everyone,

There is a new forum now called The Book Shelf so it would be great if everyone would kindly move there discussions over there.

Also when you want to talk about a particular book please start a new topic for that book. This way we will avoid having one discussion thread with twenty different books in it.

Thanks everyone!

------------------
Best Regards,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------

